# Sheep Dip??



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a chance to taste a single malt some time ago and the best I can remember, it was called Sheep Dip. Has anyone heard of this or know anything about it?


DL


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Camppbeltown-Springbank distillery, lotsa peat/smoke. Unsure if this is still available. You might look for Longrow from the same area. Good luck!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

It is a blended scotch and it is still available. http://www.spencerfieldspirit.com/sheepdip.html

I have not had it in years but my memories are that it was very tasty and smooth.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Gotta be honest, I thought this post was going to be about food. Oddly enough I'm actually a little disappointed.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

It's still available, I saw it at the store the other day.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark C said:


> Gotta be honest, I thought this post was going to be about food. Oddly enough I'm actually a little disappointed.


I thought so too.... I was like "mmmm.... Dip made with sheep..."

Oh well....


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

JPH said:


> I thought so too.... I was like "mmmm.... Dip made with sheep..."
> 
> Oh well....


And I got a mental image of a sheep with a packed lip and a spittoon.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok one more post in this thread


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Man Jeremy, where'd you find that?! :chk


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

JPH said:


> Ok one more post in this thread


Classic FarSide:tu


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

gvarsity said:


> It is a blended scotch and it is still available. http://www.spencerfieldspirit.com/sheepdip.html
> 
> I have not had it in years but my memories are that it was very tasty and smooth.


Thanks for the link! I think I'll p/u a bottle soon.

DL


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> It is a blended scotch and it is still available. http://www.spencerfieldspirit.com/sheepdip.html
> 
> I have not had it in years but my memories are that it was very tasty and smooth.


Any idea how to find what single malts comprise the blend?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Under new confusing terminology I think Sheep Dip is a blended malt - not blended Scotch or what is often referred to simplistically as "blended". Don't quote me but I think "blended malt" replaced what we generally previously (I still do) referred to as "vatted malt".

At least one local Costco location has this on the shelf currently.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Chè said:


> Don't quote me but I think "blended malt" replaced what we generally previously (I still do) referred to as "vatted malt".


I'm pretty sure you're correct.


----------

